# ubuntu server 12.04 von USB



## Huflatisch (10. Jan. 2013)

*ubuntu server 12.04 von USB installieren*

Hallo

Habe mir mit unetbootin ein USB von ubuntu server 12.04 erstellt.
Der PC startet auch damit. Doch dann will er ne CDRom haben und bricht ab.
CD Rom ist an dem mini PC nicht dran.

Wie kann ich ubuntu sagen das er USB statt cdrom nehmen soll.

cu
Huflatisch


----------



## Huflatisch (14. Jan. 2013)

Hallo

Für alle die dasselbe Problem haben .....

carrier-lost.org » Blog Archive » USB-Installation von Ubuntu Alternate / Server – CDRom wird nicht gefunden

hab ich nach "tagelanger" Recherce gefunden. 

cu
huflatisch


----------



## Till (14. Jan. 2013)

Danke dass Du die Lösung gepostet hast!


----------

